# Major Announcement Tomorrow?.....



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ron Pivo just said on Sports Sunday that the Blazers will make a "major" announcement tomorrow at 6:30 on KGW......Could it be a trade?.....If it is I think it would of leaked to them by now and they would have broken the news, unless management is waiting to finalize something and are keeping a tight lip until tomorrow when they feel they have the details done......I dunno I'm just guessing at this point.....I wonder what could be so major...


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

SWEET. i hope it's darius gone.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

He said "special" announcement. I doubt it's a trade, most likely something really minor.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

QRICH said:


> He said "special" announcement. I doubt it's a trade, most likely something really minor.


If Darius is leaving then i hope we got some good trade value.If he is traded i would have held onto him a couple more weeks so they really want him and give up alot.Most likely something minor though if Darius is listed in the starting lineup.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I could be wrong, but I wouldn't read to much into this......he did say "special", which doesn't bring about thoughts of trades in my head. The word "special", in this context, sounds like a new promotional thingamabob. Maybe some special contest or a some special prices on games....or something else along those lines. 

Prunetang


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

is that am or pm? courtside?


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Maybe they are unveiling the black uniforms with the Portland name on them instead of Blazers. To inform the casual fan, or something.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Special announcement? That's an announcement for the special people. The ones that rode the little bus to school. The ones that got out early so they could get home and post over on the O-live forum.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

ahhh that would be interesting and nice to know too!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

If it was a trade they'd have a news conference, not just announce it on KGW, most likely.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

so it might be the uniforms


----------



## mackthedj (Feb 7, 2004)

The Sebastian Express said:


> Maybe they are unveiling the black uniforms with the Portland name on them instead of Blazers. To inform the casual fan, or something.


That's what I think it is.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I think uniforms are most likely the "issue".


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

I know Utherimo loves this subject, and I'll agree with the rest of the board that it is most likely something to do with the uniforms. Why do I think this is the reason? Simple, they played four or five road games and wore the alternate red in each one. They're saving the new road black for the new season.

If it was substantive, the announcement would be a news conference and something would have leaked to the national press.


----------



## Phatguysrule (Jul 5, 2005)

Great observation about the red road uni's they've been wearing all pre-season, maxiep... I hadn'e noticed that. I think it probably is about the uniforms, as well.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

maxiep said:


> I know Utherimo loves this subject, and I'll agree with the rest of the board that it is most likely something to do with the uniforms. Why do I think this is the reason? Simple, they played four or five road games and wore the alternate red in each one. They're saving the new road black for the new season.
> 
> If it was substantive, the announcement would be a news conference and something would have leaked to the national press.



Just a note. By "road black", I didn't mean "for away games" not literally "road black". I mention this because there are going to be some games where we're just run over.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Don't think it's a trade, but it still could be. Maybe Pivo just caught wind of it before anyone else? And if it IS a trade, my guess would be Darius, Ruben, Sebastian, and/or Theo to the Knicks. Who else but Isaiah Thomas would take on Darius, Ruben, or Theo's big contracts (kickers and options included)?

But more likely it's the unveiling of the long-rumored new "pewter" colored alternate home unis OR some kind of ticket price-reduction promotion.

Guess we'll just have to wait and see. Might be worth scouting out the Knicks' forum to see if the media there is reporting anything...

PBF


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

They are revealing the "secret" deal they had with Adidas related to drafting Telfair.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> They are revealing the "secret" deal they had with Adidas related to drafting Telfair.


...along with special guest, Al Jefferson, relating as to why he purposely failed the Blazers' psycholgical test --- twice.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I heard a commercial for the home opener vs. the Hawks this morning on KXL. In the commercial, M.Barrett said that the new "Portland road uniforms" will be unveiled at the game on Saturday. I doubt the Trail Blazers would spoil that moment by allowing KGW to show the uni's tonight.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Maybe they're going to annouce that Ha and Monia will be playing in the developmental league.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

no way HA is going to the dl 

its the uniforms! the 77 champ unis but in silver!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

KGW is the Blazers' terrestrial broadcast partner (FSNW is their cable broadcast partner). Therefore, KGW is Blazers' primary channel for marketing/sales announcements to the local market. So it makes sense for Pivo (KGW sports guy) to be the first one to mention that some kind of announcement is coming. And the fact that it will be a KGW-only thing (at least, that's how it sounds right now) tells me that it will be a marketing/sales kind of announcement. (That, and the fact that no other media outlet is mentioning the impending execution of a trade involving the Blazers... yet, at any rate.)

Possible topics that I can think of (roughly in order of probability, IMO):

1. New major corporate sponsor agreement
2. Ticket price cut
3. New uni sneak peak
4. Rose Garden improvements (although it would be strange coming from the Blazers)
5. More games being broadcast on KGW
6. Some other promotional kinda thingy to get more people into the arena
7. Player trade / release / reassignment to NBDL
8. Allen selling Blazers

Can't wait to find out what it is...

PBF


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> KGW is the Blazers' terrestrial broadcast partner (FSNW is their cable broadcast partner). Therefore, KGW is Blazers' primary channel for marketing/sales announcements to the local market. So it makes sense for Pivo (KGW sports guy) to be the first one to mention that some kind of announcement is coming. And the fact that it will be a KGW-only thing (at least, that's how it sounds right now) tells me that it will be a marketing/sales kind of announcement. (That, and the fact that no other media outlet is mentioning the impending execution of a trade involving the Blazers... yet, at any rate.)
> 
> Possible topics that I can think of (roughly in order of probability, IMO):
> 
> ...



*Adidas!*


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

While it's doubtful...I suppose it is possible that they are infact getting new roand and home unis...Obviously the reds were in full effect on the road in preseason. It's possible that they used last years whites just to bide time untile the new unis were officially unveiled. If they did in fact change that way it would be the sneakiest change in sports history.

Probably just showing us the black roadies sporting the term "PORTLAND".


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

It's the long awaited for press conference announcing that tickets remain available for the opening home game. :raised_ey


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Well Nash has no knowledge of an announcement tonight.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Well Nash has no knowledge of an announcement tonight.


I'm not exactly sure why, but I laughed out loud at that.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Backboard Cam said:


> I'm not exactly sure why, but I laughed out loud at that.


I actually got a chuckle out of it too, but there are a couple possibilities.

#1 It has nothing to do with the basketballl side of things.
#2 There is no announcement
#3 It is a huge announcement that Nash is unwilling to disclose at this time


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Pivo has exclusive footage of Nate shoving Darius's head in a toilet and flushing. :clown:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

If someone saved a lot of money by switching to Gieco I am going to be upset!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

My guess is it's just about the Black uniforms sporting "Portland"


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Schilly said:


> My guess is it's just about the Black uniforms sporting "Portland"


BOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRING!!!

Old news.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> My guess is it's just about the Black uniforms sporting "Portland"


I hope they've chucked the black ones (or made them the alternate).


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm going to laugh if there is no announcement at 6:30.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Schilly said:


> Well Nash has no knowledge of an announcement tonight.


that tells me its uniforms since i emailed him about them and he said thats not his department and wont know when they come ou.


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

HOWIE said:


> If someone saved a lot of money by switching to Gieco I am going to be upset!


:rofl:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> *Someone in the know*
> Hey Howie,
> 
> Yeah, I wish it were something bigger... but it's just announcing the new black road jerseys, that have Portland on the front instead of Blazers.
> There are a lot of rumors floating around, but they're not related to this announcement. Sorry.


This is an email that I just received. Sorry to burst your bubble you trade crazed fans!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> This is an email that I just received. Sorry to burst your bubble you trade crazed fans!


I don't know whats worse. Howie thinking that we think that there's a poster here named "Someone in the Know" or the fact they're sticking with the black road uniforms as the main road uniforms.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Someone in the know said:


> Hey Howie,
> 
> Yeah, I wish it were something bigger... but it's just announcing the new black road jerseys, that have Portland on the front instead of Blazers.
> There are a lot of rumors floating around, but they're not related to this announcement. Sorry.


*sticks tongue in cheek* This is just another bad move by Nash. These new uniforms are going to ruin any chance we had of resigning Joel Pryzbilla. The chemistry of the team will suffer. This is purely a panic move -- an aquisition for the sake of making a move. In 5 years we will look at this day as the worst day in Blazer history. :soapbox:


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

....We signed 'Blaze' to an extention


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

Blaze is a great guy. Err, dog.


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

ThereIsNoTry said:


> Blaze is a great guy. Err, dog.


Blaze is a dog!? ****. I was sure he was a cat.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Pretty slick unis.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice unis.That must have been the big announcement unless it was a delay tactic.John madden just said number whatever goes from the b hole to the ahole lol only madden.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

So that's it huh?

I want some trade news darnit.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

I am feeling those... pretty sweet!! Nice work Hap.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Blaze is a girl cat. Afterall she did start off with the Fire.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I thought Spot was with the Fire?


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Zidane said:


> John madden just said number whatever goes from the b hole to the ahole lol only madden.


 :laugh:


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

"Yeah, well, I think they're cool. It says 'Portland' on the front, that's where we play, and that's my number. I'm number 8."










"Okay, back to you in the studio."


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Backboard Cam said:


> "Yeah, well, I think they're cool. It says 'Portland' on the front, that's where we play, and that's my number. I'm number 8."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is some funny stuff.................so Hap, oh nevermind...........people don't read my posts anyways!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> That is some funny stuff.................so Hap, oh nevermind...........people don't read my posts anyways!


I read your posts! I yearn for your posts, HOWIE


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> Blaze is a girl cat. Afterall she did start off with the Fire.


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Blaze is not a girl. He is just a really really really really really really effeminate male cat.

And how dare you ruin the legacy of Spot. He was the best ****ing mascot ever. They should have just brought him over. But no, they had to come up with the worst ** DELETED ** mascot in the league. 

Blaze sucks. Spot Rules!!!!!!!!!!!

We should start up a petition to get rid of Blaze and bring in Spot as our mascot.

On the real topic: And here I thought yesterday was a slow news day. I guess it goes to show that things can always get worse.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I read your posts! I yearn for your posts, HOWIE


Yeah, I bet you say that to all the posters!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i was the one that broke this along with schilly 3 to 4 months ago, nice to actually see them for reals!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Now I want Pivo to explain to my 5 year old why we couldn't go down one more street tonight....


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> i was the one that broke this along with schilly 3 to 4 months ago, nice to actually see them for reals!


Yeah... there's that sweet indian head element or whatever "news" you broke, too.

I think that there's going to be another special announcement tomorrow where they're actually going to be putting the word "Dixon" on the back of Dixon's jersey. It should be a pretty big event.

Ed O.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I think they're pretty lame and definitely not an improvement.

They look like they were designed by a 3rd grader, have the city's name instead of the team's name, and WHERE THE HECK IS THE FRIGGIN PINWHEEL? :curse:


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> I think they're pretty lame and definitely not an improvement.
> 
> They look like they were designed by a 3rd grader, have the city's name instead of the team's name, and WHERE THE HECK IS THE FRIGGIN PINWHEEL? :curse:


Hey, they aren't that bad. I mean, maybe a 3rd grader designed them in 1980whatever, but I like the classic look. Teams are going back to it (Indiana) and we never really changed. No big deal. I don't really like it better or worse than the Blazers accross the front.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Yeah... there's that sweet indian head element or whatever "news" you broke, too.
> 
> I think that there's going to be another special announcement tomorrow where they're actually going to be putting the word "Dixon" on the back of Dixon's jersey. It should be a pretty big event.
> 
> Ed O.


Ed is on fire!!

I wished they had gone more retro (the 1st uniforms) and made them red. Got rid of the stripes, went lower case, and had the swoosh under it..

btw, did anyone catch Pivo saying that the team "added the grey (silver)" stripe to the bottom?

Hey um, Peevs? they did that like 3 years ago.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> Ed is on fire!!
> 
> I wished they had gone more retro (the 1st uniforms) and made them red. Got rid of the stripes, went lower case, and had the swoosh under it..
> 
> ...


The numbers seem to have a shadow, I think from the grey, were they like that before?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> Yeah, I bet you say that to all the posters!


Only to the pretty ones...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> I think they're pretty lame and definitely not an improvement.
> 
> They look like they were designed by a 3rd grader, have the city's name instead of the team's name, and WHERE THE HECK IS THE FRIGGIN PINWHEEL? :curse:


The pinwheel is on the shorts... has been for awhile.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> I wished they had gone more retro (the 1st uniforms) and made them red. Got rid of the stripes, went lower case, and had the swoosh under it..
> 
> .


I agree... more retro would have been better, with "portland" in lower case, like the retro uni's they wore last year vs. Cleveland that had "blazers" in lower case.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

any pictures of the new uni's?
or are these the ones...
because i'm not sure if any one knew but these have been up here for awhile.


----------

